# Knitting & Crochet



## *Andi

I think ...:scratch ... we have more than a few on Prepared Society that either knit or crochet ... Want to share the project you are working on? :congrat:

I have 2 knitting and 1 crochet projects in the works ... Knitting - I'm working on a new hunter orange scarf for my son ... man that kid has grown. and I keep a dish cloth in the works. (Thay are great for my holiday baskets) My crochet project is for a friend that is due to have a baby in Dec. 

So what are you working on???


----------



## mdprepper

:gaah:Why did you have to bring this up?! Now, I have to admit that I have a "few" unfinished projects sssh: don't tell my Husband). I crochet and "play" at knitting. I can only do one stitch and I do not know if it is a 'knit' or a 'pearl'.

Right now I have 2 prayer shawls, 1 afghan, 1 lap blanket, 1 poncho, 3 or 4 scarves and countless wash cloths in various stages.

I kind of let all of it go to work on the garden, daughters wedding, life in general. I keep telling myself it will give me something to do during the winter:flower:.


----------



## gypsysue

If there was a "drooling" smiley it would go here! When I'm finally done with the garden harvest and canning venison, then I can work on my craft projects! Yay!

Along with the unfinished things I was thinking about getting some heavy wool yarn and making a throw rug. I want to crochet it in the fashion of a coiled braided rug. Does that sound like it would work? 

I've made braided rugs out of strips of cloth, but I want to try something new.


----------



## WildMist

I crochet and it's my winter hobby. I love working on different projects and giving myself a deadline which usually isn't enough time lol.

I have a couple of projects on the go from last winter that haven't been finished. I've got one woman's mitten done and have to start the other one. I also have a camoflauge green purse on the go. That one has taken the last 2 winters and I still have it a 1/3 done. Maybe this year.

I still have a blanket for my grandson that isn't even 1/2 finished and I've been working on that for 2 yrs.  Of course, every year I need to crochet a new pair of mittens for my grandson who is growing like a bad weed. My little angel 

I've stopped trying to make things for NaeKid as he never makes use of the things I make. 

And then there's the projects that I will do this winter for Christmas gifts. My daughter needs a new hat, scarf & mitten set. She's misplaced the last one I made which she loved and wore all the time. I think I'll make myself a set too.

Yeah I'm sure there's lots of us on this site that crochet. I wish I knew how to knit but just could never get the hang of it. 

Well nice to meet all the fellow crocheters and knitters. Now maybe we can ask each other advice and questions on things when we get stuck :beercheer:


----------



## *Andi

Lots of projects in the works. (Sorry ... mdpepper ... and I will not tell your hubby) lol 

gypsysue, I do not see why a crochet wool throw rug wouldn't work. You just may have to be careful cleaning it. Can't wait to hear how it works out.

Sounds good :2thumb: WildMist! (and tell NaeKid, shame on him.)

With crocheting I can't read a pattern, if I have something to look at I can (most times) work my way around it. (My cousin taught me ... oh so many years ago, but we didn't use patterns.)

With knitting ... I taught myself (and youtube ) so patterns are not much of a problem. 

Look forward to hearing about your projects.


----------



## Freyadog

Crotcheting ok I can do that. Knitting you have got to be kidding. I get that stuff so messed up I look like Larry,Moe and Curly all wrapped up into one. Maybe even the Keystone Cops thrown in. 

My project for the winter is making cloth baskets with strips of cloth, clothesline rope and zipzag on the machine. All family members have quilts that dh and I have made for years and given to them. so need something different this winter.


----------



## lhalfcent

gosh i have unfinished projects too. 

but i am working on finishing knitted winter boot socks for the kids and myself. they grow so fast!
need to make sweaters for everyone too. and after going thru the mittens, hats and scarves.... they are in sorry shape and need to catch up on them also. sigh.
but i learned a cool thing with socks...i found a book on single needle knitting with a circular needle and you can make a whole pair of socks at once!
i have to practice more but my first pair turned out awesome.


----------



## lhalfcent

here is the website that first got me going on this. good tutorial.
but i found working from a book better.

Silver's Sock Class


----------



## *Andi

Cool!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## *Andi

New hunter orange scarf for son - DONE! 

He told me more than a few times a day that bow season starts Saturday. lol


----------



## gypsysue

*Andi said:


> New hunter orange scarf for son - DONE!
> 
> He told me more than a few times a day that bow season starts Saturday. lol


Hope it brings him luck! :congrat:


----------



## lhalfcent

anyone try that circular knitting sock pattern?


----------



## *Andi

lhalfcent said:


> anyone try that circular knitting sock pattern?


Not me ...  ... I still have one more project to finish before something new.


----------



## dunappy

I've got a knit scarf in progress, A crochet chair cushion from the left over scrap yarns in progress, a crochet Shawl in progress (almost finished) and a crochet pair of socks in progress also. 
And several more projects planned as soon as those are done and several finished projects such as pot holders, dish scrubbers, towels etc. I do ALOT of crochet items.


----------



## BadgeBunny

lhalfcent said:


> anyone try that circular knitting sock pattern?


I haven't bought a pattern since I found this site ... Lion Brand yarns are easy to find and not too expensive (at least around here). There are a bazillion patterns here ... lots of them easy to do ... and some that help build your skill level.

Lion Brand Yarns Free Patterns

The local Hobby Lobby will put it on sale everyonceinawhile and I will stock up on yarn for sweaters, hats, shawls, socks ... etc.


----------



## *Andi

I finished all my crochet items ...  Just in time for my hubby to find a few more bags of wool that I had put in the building. :gaah: So I'm going to be spending some extra time working it up. (note to self ... remember where you put that raw wool.  lol)


----------



## Salekdarling

I've grown a lot better at crocheting but knitting still kicks my rear end. I plan on starting a blanket once I find a pattern I like. I wish I knew how to make my own yarn...and I wish I had my own animals to produce the wool. Lol. Yarn gets expensive!


----------



## lhalfcent

Salekdarling said:


> I've grown a lot better at crocheting but knitting still kicks my rear end. I plan on starting a blanket once I find a pattern I like. I wish I knew how to make my own yarn...and I wish I had my own animals to produce the wool. Lol. Yarn gets expensive!


I wanted to make my own yarn too! but couldn't afford a spinning wheel so i made one out of pvc pipes and an old bike wheel! 
it is like a great wheel but it works! I have spun some wonderful medium weight yarn and have already made several pairs of mittens and hats.
with my hand spinning i have been making sock yarn.

here is the link to make the pvc wheel...it cost me just under $40 including making my own niddy noddy for making 1 yard skeins. 

Spinning Wheel


----------



## Aemilia

Wow what a beautiful job on the wheel! I'm saving that for when I have more space.

I seem to be the odd one out - I find knitting much easier. This is my only knitting project in my adult life: Knitted Bunny Pattern -- but it turned out well. I have a cute bunny pattern for crocheting I really want to make for my daughter. Maybe I'll have to try again.


----------



## BadgeBunny

Salekdarling said:


> I've grown a lot better at crocheting but knitting still kicks my rear end. I plan on starting a blanket once I find a pattern I like. I wish I knew how to make my own yarn...and I wish I had my own animals to produce the wool. Lol. Yarn gets expensive!


Maybe this will help ... first you need to focus on keeping your tension even, just like crocheting. Get a couple of balls of your favorite color of bulky yarn (as you can see from my previous post I have a thing for Lion Yarns ) Cast on 36 stitches or so on size 11 needles. Now just do a garter stitch (knit every row) back. To keep the edges flat be sure and slip the first stitch of every row without knitting it. (Actually I do this with everything I knit regardless of the pattern ... that way the sides don't curl in ... that drives me NUTTY!!) After about a yard or so (longer if you like) you will be a pro at even tension and have a scarf in your favorite color!! 

If you can knit, you can purl ... if you can purl you can do any pattern out there. Just remember to read it one row at a time. That way you won't get overwhelmed or frustrated. (Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt! )

(And I am totally with you on the having sheep and making your own yarn!! :wave:


----------



## Ezmerelda

I learned to knit almost two years ago, but I haven't made anything except scarves (one for everyone in my extended family last Christmas) and squares for afghans.

Currently, I'm working on a scarf for my daughter out of eyelash yarn in fall colors - it's very pretty, but a real pain to work with!

I'm working on an afghan for our local Warm Up America group, and one for my son (must remember to pick up some more red yarn!)

I have a friend who has offered to teach me to crochet, but I want to advance in knitting first.


----------



## Ezmerelda

lhalfcent said:


> here is the website that first got me going on this. good tutorial.
> but i found working from a book better.
> 
> Silver's Sock Class


I can't wait to "take" this class! I REALLY want to learn how to make socks! :crossfinger: I can't wear man-made materials on my feet, and 100% cotton socks are getting very hard to find.

Thanks for the link! :thankyou:


----------



## Salekdarling

lhalfcent said:


> I wanted to make my own yarn too! but couldn't afford a spinning wheel so i made one out of pvc pipes and an old bike wheel!
> it is like a great wheel but it works! I have spun some wonderful medium weight yarn and have already made several pairs of mittens and hats.
> with my hand spinning i have been making sock yarn.


Absolutely ingenious! Thank you for sharing! :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

lhalfcent - That is awesome! :congrat:

Thanks for posting ... 

Ezmerelda - Thanks for posting about the Warm Up America group ... I need to find a group like that around here.


----------



## lhalfcent

you are welcome everyone. lol
we just got hammered by a super snow storm here in MN and bitter cold so pulled out more fleece and spun some yarn and been knitting away. 
what a life! lol


----------



## UncleJoe

You ladies are having WAY too much fun over hear in your own little world. I just had to stop in and poke my nose into your business. 



Salekdarling said:


> Absolutely ingenious!
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt!!! Is it possible for you to post a pic of your set-up? I've never had any interest in spinning but a homemade spinning wheel sounds fascinating.
Click to expand...


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> You ladies are having WAY too much fun over hear in your own little world. I just had to stop in and poke my nose into your business.
> 
> 
> 
> Salekdarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely ingenious!
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt!!! Is it possible for you to post a pic of your set-up? I've never had any interest in spinning but a homemade spinning wheel sounds fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> lhalfcent - posted pictures on page two ... very cool set-up:2thumb: (along with a link.)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## UncleJoe

Figures.  I didn't bother looking in here and when I did, I went from pg.1 right to pg.3 Thanks Andi.


----------



## WildMist

Well I started a new project the beginning of November and it has to be done by Christmas so I can give it to my sister'n'law. She's going to have a baby and I thought that I would make the Smiley Snowman Family. I'm almost done too, just need to make a hat for Mom and one for baby. They're so cute Dad and Mom holding the baby. I think she'll love it. 
Maybe after Christmas I'll try to finish one of my other projects I started last year lol, never too late to complete a project


----------



## *Andi

Sound great ... WildMist! - I'm sure she will love it!

I just found out I need to do 2 baby projects for Feb.  But it is all well and good!:2thumb:

And I just started a project for hubby that will take a little time.  Maybe next Christmas! LOL Who knows ...


----------



## BizzyB

*Stash Strategy*

So every Fiberphile has a yarn stash and I'm curious if anyone has approached their stash-building with strategy and discipline to make it part of their overall preparedness. I have a few yarns stocked in sweater-quantities, but the fiber content requires a lot of delicate care. I also have a metric ton of sock yarn -- good for socks and lightweight knits -- because it is addictive and oh so pretty. So if you have a plan, would you share your formula?


----------



## goshengirl

So glad I just found this thread - loading up on ideas!

And my goodness, that spinning wheel is AWESOME!!! :congrat: :congrat: :congrat:

I've been wanting some braid rugs - never thought about making them, how dumb is that?!? Now I know what to do with my stash of old jeans! I think some denim braid rugs will fit our 'decor' nicely, haha. ('Decor' is such a loose term around here.)

Not stashing yarn... yet. But I am starting to stash quilt batting in a preparedness mode.


----------



## BizzyB

So I've been thinking on my previous question and clarified a couple things in my mind. My objectives are twofold: 1) Be able to make warm, useful things like blankets, sweaters, hats, socks, and perhaps more importantly 2) enable less skilled members of the fam acquire useful skills and make useful things. I figure I can teach anyone to knit or crochet and anyone can make a rectangle, even children. Rectangles will get you blankets, scarves, hats, sarapes/ponchos, and even a sweater (google "Klaralund", it's all rectangles -- no shaping at all!). Additional skills can then be built upon a foundation of rectangular success.

My plan needs refining, but the first draft looks a little like this:

1. Yarn sufficient for hat + scarf + gloves for each person sheltering with us.
2. The above, plus sweaters and lots of socks.
3. The above plus blankets.

Might not be the priority when it's time to cast-on, but it's easier to buy for the smaller projects. The bigger ones take some planning... and a nice sale.


----------



## lhalfcent

my prepper plan with fiber... space bags full of fibers yarns etc stacked in my closet. lol
I got so much fleece it is coming out my ears!!! lol
if we had a power outage i could take bags of wool fleece and fill up pillowcases pinned together for instant comforters if it came to that. hehe


----------



## goshengirl

BizzyB, I like your list. Makes sense. I see yarn stockpilling in my future... a good thing, because I've always loved checking out yarn at Hobby Lobby, even though I'm not a knitter per se. But that Klaralund - now that's do-able! Makes me realize what can be done in a pinch.


----------



## *Andi

Stockpilling was never part of my plan ... it just happened ... :scratch

My mom loves yard sales/flea markets and each time she would come across someone selling yarn well, she would buy me some. (she can't help herself )

Then we bought the sheep, so we have wool on the hoof, so to speak. lol

You can never have to much fleece.


----------



## popandnan

*knitting and crochet*

This is something I love to learn how to do, but no one to teach me how. How did you learn to knit and crochet? Is there beginner books like KNITTING FOR DUMMIES? :dunno:  :2thumb:


----------



## lhalfcent

popandnan said:


> This is something I love to learn how to do, but no one to teach me how. How did you learn to knit and crochet? Is there beginner books like KNITTING FOR DUMMIES? :dunno:  :2thumb:


get a knitting magazine and crochet mag. they always have a section with pictures on how to begin. Believe it or not that is how i learned 30 years ago. no one to teach me so i learned on my own. 
also here are some good sites i frequently use that might help.

KnitPicks.com : Knitting Yarn, Books, Patterns, Needles & Accessories

this site has both crochet and knitting and others. really good stuff and lots of free patterns.
Interweave ePatterns and eProjects


----------



## Freyadog

I finally learned to knit. Well sort of. I can do the knit part but have not perled yet. Have a girlfriend coming by today to show me that step.


----------



## BizzyB

Huzzah! And behold the beautiful splendor that is YouTube! That's how I learned. Lots of little "how to knit" videos there. As for crochet, I learned from my grandmother when I was a wee little thing so it is like breathing for me. But knitting was always a mystery until YouTube...


----------



## Ezmerelda

Yes! I love the youtube videos! I bought a kit a few years ago, it included the instruction book and patterns, two sets of knitting needles, a gauge, finishing needles, and other weird things I still don't know how to use.

Unfortunately, I learn best by watching someone else. As BizzyB said, "behold the beautiful splendor that is YouTube!"

Whenever I'm trying something new, I look up a video showing how it's done. Anything lacking is usually on my end, what with the being afraid to just jump in there and do it....


----------



## *Andi

Ezmerelda said:


> I bought a kit a few years ago, it included the instruction book and patterns, two sets of knitting needles, a gauge, finishing needles, and other weird things I still don't know how to use.


Glad to hear ...I not the only one 

If you don't have a friend or family member to teach you ... Youtube, a dvd and books ... and remember, we are here for any questions. I'm sure one of us can halp.

Good Luck!


----------



## lhalfcent

I am currently working on a mobius scarf. using #10 circular needles and a worsted weight or chunky type yarn, I cast on 107 stitches and twisted the row before joining so it looks like you are doing an endless loop. 
the pattern stich is easy as long as you have an odd number. place a marker at beginning at join. it helps to keep you in the pattern. 
the pattern is knit 3 purl 1. your purl will move over one stitch each round until you see a spiral pattern emerge. just keep it going for as long as you need. 
the pattern is spiral and makes it interesting as you knit in the round for as long as you want. basically a tube so it can be a cowl or you can pull it up like a hood etc.
I'll post a pic soon.
blessings


----------



## BadgeBunny

lhalfcent said:


> I am currently working on a mobius scarf. using #10 circular needles and a worsted weight or chunky type yarn, I cast on 107 stitches and twisted the row before joining so it looks like you are doing an endless loop.
> the pattern stich is easy as long as you have an odd number. place a marker at beginning at join. it helps to keep you in the pattern.
> the pattern is knit 3 purl 1. your purl will move over one stitch each round until you see a spiral pattern emerge. just keep it going for as long as you need.
> the pattern is spiral and makes it interesting as you knit in the round for as long as you want. basically a tube so it can be a cowl or you can pull it up like a hood etc.
> I'll post a pic soon.
> blessings


Ohhhh ... that sounds neat. I just finished one (a mobius scarf) and it is really comfortable. I was thinking about making one wide enough to be able to pull it up over my hair, kinda like a loose hood. I like the sound of the pattern you used ... *scurries off to dig around in the yarn basket*

The one I did was quick and easy also. Startin on the short end, cast on 36 stitches on a size 13 needle (I used chucky yarn). Then garter stitch (knit every row) until the scarf is a yard long. (If you slip the first stitch of every row, the edges will lay nice and flat -- No curling! :2thumb

Then give it a half twist and sew the ends together. It took me a couple of weekends while watching football, cooking for the hubby, letting the cats in and out, etc. and is very comfortable.

You know, this is the only board I am on that has a dedicated forum like this. I am so glad I found you guys! I realize guns and groceries are necesary but danggit I like to slow down and create something every once in a while! :wave:


----------



## *Andi

BadgeBunny said:


> *scurries off to dig around in the yarn basket*


lol ... I can see you doing that! 

A mobius scarf ... :scratch ... Sounds interesting ... and it is a winter wonderland outside. and I did get the first baby project finished ... lol

lhalfcent, Thanks for posting your pattern. :2thumb:

(Andi is off to dig around in her yarn basket too. )


----------



## BadgeBunny

Ezmerelda said:


> Yes! I love the youtube videos! I bought a kit a few years ago, it included the instruction book and patterns, two sets of knitting needles, a gauge, finishing needles, and other weird things I still don't know how to use.
> 
> Unfortunately, I learn best by watching someone else. As BizzyB said, "behold the beautiful splendor that is YouTube!"
> 
> Whenever I'm trying something new, I look up a video showing how it's done. Anything lacking is usually on my end, what with the being afraid to just jump in there and do it....


I did this with some tatting stuff ... My New Year's Resolution is to learn something new every month. I already have the year all mapped out ... yeah, OCD I am ... :wave:


----------



## BadgeBunny

*Andi said:


> lol ... I can see you doing that!
> 
> A mobius scarf ... :scratch ... Sounds interesting ... and it is a winter wonderland outside. and I did get the first baby project finished ... lol
> 
> lhalfcent, Thanks for posting your pattern. :2thumb:
> 
> (Andi is off to dig around in her yarn basket too. )


Yah!! Nothing more satisfying on the planet that taking the last stitch on a project!! Congrats!!


----------



## *Andi

BadgeBunny said:


> My New Year's Resolution is to learn something new every month. I already have the year all mapped out ...


Want to share?

And I did get started on a mobius scarf ... the first time I used my circular needles  ... That is interesting. lol


----------



## BadgeBunny

*Andi said:


> Want to share?
> 
> And I did get started on a mobius scarf ... the first time I used my circular needles  ... That is interesting. lol


You know ... that might make a good thread. Ya'll could keep me on track instead me chasing rabbits here there and yonder ...


----------



## BadgeBunny

OK ... I knitted a Christmas stocking for a friend this year and that was my first time shaping a heel and toe. Thank goodness it was with bigger needles and yarn! 

Now I am ready to start a pair of socks (my first) with the little bitty double-pointed needles and nice thin, stretchy yarn. Ya'll pray for me! 

*Andi ... how's that mobius scarf coming?? I just finished another one, this time in crochet. It goes a LOT faster when you crochet them! LOL


----------



## *Andi

BadgeBunny said:


> *Andi ... how's that mobius scarf coming?? I just finished another one, this time in crochet. It goes a LOT faster when you crochet them! LOL




Andi blushing ... It is still in the basket ... about half done ...

I need to get back to work on it ... Thanks for the push. lol


----------



## BadgeBunny

*Andi said:


> Andi blushing ... It is still in the basket ... about half done ...
> 
> I need to get back to work on it ... Thanks for the push. lol


That's okay ... I have an afghan that is so close to done you can cover up with it ... I may never finish that border ...


----------



## Moose33

lhalfcent,
Thank you!! I've heard that building such a wheel was possible but I've never actually seen one. You did a beautiful job!! I'd add the clapping smiley here if I had a clue how to do it.
Take it easy,
Moose


----------



## mdprepper

Does anyone have a pattern for a SEAMLESS mobius scarf for crochet? I googled around for it, but found instructions that said make a rectangle and sew the ends together. I would prefer to make it with out the seam. Could I just make a base chain, twist the chain, slip stitch together, then continue around? Hmm...:scratch:


----------



## lhalfcent

mdprepper said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for a SEAMLESS mobius scarf for crochet? I googled around for it, but found instructions that said make a rectangle and sew the ends together. I would prefer to make it with out the seam. Could I just make a base chain, twist the chain, slip stitch together, then continue around? Hmm...:scratch:


when you come to the end of the first row lay out the chain then just flip it so it looks like one twist...join and the twist should follow as you go around. twisting the chain first is confusing.. crochet one row then do your twist an join. 
hugs


----------



## lhalfcent

here is a pic of the mobius scarf i just finished for my mom. 
i used scrap acrylic for it but am now starting one in wool.


----------



## mdprepper

That is so pretty!!! Thank you for the information.


----------



## *Andi

lhalfcent

That is awesome! :congrat:


----------



## lhalfcent

thank you. (bowing)


----------



## lhalfcent

i love socks and am knitting a pair of scrunchie knee highs for myself. I keep making stuff for everyone else i figured it was time to make some for me. lol I love those scrunchies. 
it is really cold right now and i am knitting up a storm so i thought i would share my work in progress.


----------



## BadgeBunny

Ihalfcent ... that mobius is really nice ... and l LOVE the yarn you are using for those socks! I started my first pair of socks the other night ... I'll let you know if I still like it when I get to the heel shaping ... cuz I read through the pattern before I started and I just can't "see" it ... :scratch ... Yet ...


----------



## lhalfcent

badgebunny that yarn for the socks was given to me by my sister in law for christmas. she knows how much i love yarns. lol so sweet.
once you do a few socks that heel shaping becomes second nature. really. 
just takes practice. don't get frustrated. hugs


----------



## lhalfcent

here is a really good link with excellent short vids on knitting various things.
techiniques. scroll down and there is a vid on doing sock heels.
i learned how to use the magic loop circular needle way with the video they have on this site.
i think it will help you BadgeBunny in taking out the mystery of a turned heel.
blessings
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/advanced-techniques


----------



## mdprepper

I was on the third round on my Mobius scarf and realized that I have two twists!!!!! Crud...time to pull it all apart (for the 2nd time):gaah:


----------



## *Andi

lhalfcent said:


> here is a really good link with excellent short vids on knitting various things.
> techiniques. scroll down and there is a vid on doing sock heels.
> i learned how to use the magic loop circular needle way with the video they have on this site.
> i think it will help you BadgeBunny in taking out the mystery of a turned heel.
> blessings
> Advanced Knitting Techniques | KnittingHelp.com


I don't know lhalfcent ... I'm thinking TUBE socks! lol

Thanks for the link ... I NEED HELP with the heel.:scratch


----------



## *Andi

mdprepper said:


> I was on the third round on my Mobius scarf and realized that I have two twists!!!!! Crud...time to pull it all apart (for the 2nd time):gaah:


Hang in there, mdprepper ...

Some days I have to put it down ( after a few :booboo and come back to it later. 

But I'm sure you will get it ... just like one day ... I will get my knit socks to match. That dang heel will get me each time ... Oh well ... that is what makes it special. (and odd looking ...lol)


----------



## lhalfcent

*Andi said:


> I don't know lhalfcent ... I'm thinking TUBE socks! lol
> 
> Thanks for the link ... I NEED HELP with the heel.:scratch


LOL
that mobius pattern i posted? makes great tube socks! :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

lhalfcent said:


> LOL
> that mobius pattern i posted? makes great tube socks! :2thumb:


Always nice to know...:2thumb: lol


----------



## mdprepper

Thanks for the pep talk *Andi!!:flower:

I realized that I had to just put it down, so I decided to go searching youtube for knitting videos. I have not tried to knit in over a year and only had a one hour lesson 5 years ago. Lets just say things were....interesting. I got the hang of casting on (finally) but I keep getting my 'knit' stitches too tight so I am unable to get any space to maneuver the needles! I may just say the heck with it all and go to bed!!!! But I won't, I will (more than likely) stay up most of the night and drive myself crazy:dunno:


----------



## lhalfcent

awww... you can do it mdprepper!


----------



## BadgeBunny

lhalfcent said:


> here is a really good link with excellent short vids on knitting various things.
> techiniques. scroll down and there is a vid on doing sock heels.
> i learned how to use the magic loop circular needle way with the video they have on this site.
> i think it will help you BadgeBunny in taking out the mystery of a turned heel.
> blessings
> Advanced Knitting Techniques | KnittingHelp.com


OOOooohhhhhh ... thanks for the link ...



mdprepper said:


> I was on the third round on my Mobius scarf and realized that I have two twists!!!!! Crud...time to pull it all apart (for the 2nd time):gaah:


If I had a nickel for every ripped out stitch I have had over the years from knitting, crocheting and sewing I would be a wealthy woman! 

Stick with it. You'll get the hang of it in no time!!


----------



## mdprepper

I have knitted and purled, but it is Not pretty. I need to find a way to hold the yarn to make it work more "fluidly". It just feels very awkward. *sigh*

Now back to the Mobius.....


----------



## BadgeBunny

mdprepper said:


> I have knitted and purled, but it is Not pretty. I need to find a way to hold the yarn to make it work more "fluidly". It just feels very awkward. *sigh*
> 
> Now back to the Mobius.....


When my grandma was teaching me how to crochet and the yarn would hang up in my fingers she would dust my hands with talcum powder. I haven't done that in years but it did help me because then I could concentrate on moving the hook and not untangling the yarn from my fingers.


----------



## lhalfcent

finally finished my slouch socks!!! decided to just get it done.


----------



## Moose33

lhalfcent,
They are quite lovley!! 
I've always wanted to be able to knit something other than triangles. I'd give anything to be able to knit something as gorgeous as your socks. 
Moose


----------



## PamsPride

Those look great! They look comfy!


----------



## *Andi

Very nice !!!! I love them, lhalfcent.

And we will NOT talk about how mine went. :gaah:

Maybe I'll get the hang of it one day.:gaah:


----------



## lhalfcent

takes practice but once you get it ...gets kinda addictive lol
thank you all... hugs


----------



## BadgeBunny

*Andi said:


> Very nice !!!! I love them, lhalfcent.
> 
> And we will NOT talk about how mine went. :gaah:
> 
> Maybe I'll get the hang of it one day.:gaah:


No kidding ... I may try socks again later but :gaah: Maybe I need to work on them when the hubby is gone ... He distracts me.

BTW ... for those of you who like shrugs (or wants to try them) ...

Free Shawl and Shrug Patterns

I just finished the Library Capelet (about halfway down the page). It fits over my light sweaters and t-shirts PERFECTLY but doesn't get in the way. I can see me making several more of these in different colors and weights of yarn ...

One of these days I am gonna upgrade my phone so I can post pictures like lhalfcent!


----------



## Salekdarling

I need to get into knitting and crocheting more. Distracts me from smoking. :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

What a mess I have!  ... oops: ...:gaah:

I was working on a knit dish cloth, when our new pup (8 mo. old) got hold of the ball and was off. (she is a fast little bugger. lol)

First she went under the table, then around it three times and back under (as I made a mad dash for her ) The loom looked like a great place to run to next, so she ran for it ... and around it ... (more than a few times ) She dropped the ball and it rolled back under the table, where she got it and started all over again ... so after a few minutes she gave up, to give chase to the cat that was making a move on her ball of yarn. lol

So now I have a big blob of yarn ... lol ... and I know to keep it away from Scrappy.


----------



## Moose33

HI Andi,
Thanks for starting my day with a smile!!! :thankyou:
Moose


----------



## Ezmerelda

Oh, Andi! I can sympathize. When I was first learning to knit, my dog did the same thing, except there were no witnesses, just a mess to come home to. It took forever to unwrap the legs of the kitchen table and all four chairs! :gaah:


----------



## Emerald

*Andi said:


> What a mess I have!  ... oops: ...:gaah:
> 
> I was working on a knit dish cloth, when our new pup (8 mo. old) got hold of the ball and was off. (she is a fast little bugger. lol)
> 
> First she went under the table, then around it three times and back under (as I made a mad dash for her ) The loom looked like a great place to run to next, so she ran for it ... and around it ... (more than a few times ) She dropped the ball and it rolled back under the table, where she got it and started all over again ... so after a few minutes she gave up, to give chase to the cat that was making a move on her ball of yarn. lol
> 
> So now I have a big blob of yarn ... lol ... and I know to keep it away from Scrappy.


I might have a solution for you- I have several of those sun tea jugs in the basement that had sorta drippy spouts and so I only use them a few times in the summer-but since they had the flap on top for pouring I started putting my yarn in them and run the end thru the flap and then crocheted or used my knitting jenny with it that way.. since I had a few I could put a different color in each-the cats can not get int and get the ball and since my house is a bit dusty(its old I just can not keep up some times with the hair/fur/dust bunnies under my chair ) This is not my idea tho I saw little plastic jugs that were about 3 times the cost of the sun tea jugs at the hobby store and the light bulb went off--bingo! I got the same darned thing in the basement.. I even had two smaller ones that we got for the kids so that they could have different stuff in them in the fridge and they work very well for my thread crochet spools.

I have to say tho you should roll your skeins into balls as if you get a big blob pull out of the center( and we all know it happens lol) it is a pain to have to open and fix.


----------



## *Andi

Thanks all ... 

I do have a few of the sun tea jugs (dollar store end of the season sale :2thumb and you are right, they are great. (when I remember to use them :gaah


----------



## lhalfcent

that's a cool idea. I left some roving next to my spinning wheel the other night and dang! my two cats got happy with it and now it is truly a ball of fluff!!
grrr I should have put it in the bag but was tired and didn't think. sigh 

on a knitting note... I have always wanted to knit a norwegian style sweater. but never got around to it. well I finally did one this month with some leftover acrylic i had to see if i could do it. turned out nice! will post a pic shortly.


----------



## lhalfcent

ok here ya go!


----------



## *Andi

lhalfcent - You are truly gifted with the knitting needles! :2thumb:

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!

And yea, roving and cats ... been there ...  lol


----------



## lhalfcent

aww shucks... thank you... i didn't tell you all that i had to rip out the entire yoke cuz i made a counting mistake...  lol


----------



## goshengirl

lhalfcent, that is GORGEOUS!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Moose33

Hi lhalfcent,
Oh my, your sweater is beautiful. Thank you for the photo. 
Moose


----------



## lhalfcent

thank you all. i am already drooling over a few other norwegian type sweaters.... what to do... lol lol


----------



## Emerald

That is an absolutely gorgeous sweater! You have more talent than I have! I can only knit on a Jenny!


----------



## Ezmerelda

*Andi said:


> Thanks all ...
> 
> I do have a few of the sun tea jugs (dollar store end of the season sale :2thumb and you are right, they are great. (when I remember to use them :gaah


Ooh, that IS a great idea! I'll have to go to the friendly neighborhood Dollar General and pick up a couple!


----------



## Ezmerelda

Emerald said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous sweater! You have more talent than I have! I can only knit on a Jenny!


And I haven't even graduated from squares and scarves yet! 

It is a beautiful sweater, and it gives me a goal to aim for. :congrat:


----------



## BadgeBunny

Emerald said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous sweater! You have more talent than I have! I can only knit on a Jenny!


No kidding ... beautiful work 1halfcent! :2thumb:


----------



## BuggingIn

BadgeBunny said:


> No kidding ... beautiful work 1halfcent! :2thumb:


I agree - that sweater is awesome! I really like the socks, too. :congrat:

I just found this thread and am getting inspired to try knitting again after seeing some of the things y'all are working on. I love that there is such a mix of skill levels - I am not very skilled at crochet and can't seem to get the hang of knitting to save my soul, and posting to forums where everyone has been knitting and crocheting for years can be really intimidating.

Thanks for the links to videos and patterns, too - I don't know how to read crochet patterns yet, but I want to learn. I figured out how to make a basic hat from You-Tube, and worked out how to make a funky looking, but warm pair of slippers on my own. Last year I made hats and scarves for all my grandkids - they turned out pretty well for a beginner's projects. I need to figure out how to post a pic of the kids wearing them.


----------



## *Andi

BuggingIn said:


> I agree - that sweater is awesome! I really like the socks, too. :congrat:
> 
> I just found this thread and am getting inspired to try knitting again after seeing some of the things y'all are working on. I love that there is such a mix of skill levels - I am not very skilled at crochet and can't seem to get the hang of knitting to save my soul, and posting to forums where everyone has been knitting and crocheting for years can be really intimidating.
> 
> Thanks for the links to videos and patterns, too - I don't know how to read crochet patterns yet, but I want to learn. I figured out how to make a basic hat from You-Tube, and worked out how to make a funky looking, but warm pair of slippers on my own. Last year I made hats and scarves for all my grandkids - they turned out pretty well for a beginner's projects. I need to figure out how to post a pic of the kids wearing them.


BuggingIn - :welcome:

Glad you found this thread!

And can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## lhalfcent

*Andi said:


> BuggingIn - :welcome:
> 
> Glad you found this thread!
> 
> And can't wait to see the pictures.


DITTO what Andi said! :wave::flower:


----------



## bunkie

hi all! just joined recently and am making my way through the threads. this is a great one! i am a knitter from way back. i finally got the hang of crocheting a few years ago, but haven't kept up with it.

awesome pics of the sweaters and socks! the PVC spinning wheel is wonderful! 
who knew one might be able to spin cattail fluff?! we have a bunch out back. i must invest in a spindle...or could i make one???!

i'm working on a pair of socks right now. need to make a new cap and scarf, too. will try and post pics when i finish...in awhile...right now it's potting time in the greenhouse!

i'd like to hear any info anyone has on the types of yarns. i have been knitting for over 40 years, and just found out about sock yarn (fingerling)! not sure where i've been!


----------



## *Andi

Hello bunkie ... and :welcome:

You are right, a lot of great info in this thread ... :2thumb:

And we will not talk about my socks ...  ... :dunno: ... lol

On the yarn right now I working on my own... So I not sure about the sock yarn (fingerling) ???

But I'm sure someone on here will.


----------



## lhalfcent

a couple of great sites to check into:
for spinning and types of yarns etc.... Spinning Daily
and also www.knittingdaily.com

lots of information and free patterns and free help on stuff too!


----------

